# my remap day at red dot racing



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

went to red dot racing in watford yesterday, with guys from aoc for remap, total vauxhall were there, we had bout 10 cars to be remapped.a mk4 astra van was the star with a mighty 302bhp on a standard vxr turbo.
i managed a mighty *280.5bhp, with 320ft.lbs torque*, which is incredible as im only running a standard zorst,with sports cat and precat decat, standard injectors and standard AFM,fmic and vxr turbo
one of me m8's has same mods as me, but has a full milltek hit 288bhp.
its gona be in total vauxhall sept,so cant wait,shud b a giggle.lol

have to say oggy the tuner at red dot is in a league of his own, all were live custom maps, he would disappear for a bit to make some more tweaks and return and try sumthing new to try get best for you. only cost £220 for a live custom map, not a 2min flash ecu and off u go like certain tuners, red dot are gona be huge in future imo. my 888 is so different to drive he doesnt go after massive boost like other tuners, im only boosting 18psi but the power is delivered so silky smooth, is like a different car and had so much fun on way home playing on m4,lolol


sum pics

mine 280bhp








291bhp astra h van








302bhp astra g van


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks like a good day out - If I had known I would have added my car tot the list if there was space :thumb:

I phoned red dot racing last thursday as I wanted to put my car onto the rolling road, but they said the only rolling road they had was over in Enfield. The only reason I called them up was because they have a unit in Watford which is local to me:wall:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

yeah i thought was watford, but their rolling road is in enfield


Unit 22
Redburn Industrial Estate
Woodall Road
Enfield
London
EN3 4LE:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Thought they'd moved everything over from Watford to Enfield?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Thought they'd moved everything over from Watford to Enfield?


They have, everything is in the same unit as torque exhausts.

Is the epic camber still on the pink VW van?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> yeah i thought was watford, but their rolling road is in enfield
> 
> Unit 22
> Redburn Industrial Estate
> ...


Ahh thanks for confirming that :thumb:


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmm tempting that is so close to me


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

is yours an 888 mate?wicked results there.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

phillyctr said:


> is yours an 888 mate?wicked results there.


yes, number 95:thumb:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I had my car remapped at red dot, i live in the midlands tho, but a good group of guys there, know there stuff.


----------

